# Install Disk Cleanup on Windows Server 2012 R2



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Windows Server 2012 R2. It doesn't have disk cleanup installed. I know this can be installed through Add Roles And Features however when I do this and select Ink And Handwriting Services I get the following:



> Do you need to specify an alternate source path? One or more installation selections are missing source files on the destination server. The server will try to get missing source files from Windows Update, or from a location that is specified by Group Policy. You can also click the "Specify an alternate source path" link on this page to provide a valid location for the source files.


I am unable to install disk cleanup. I've noticed I don't have a WinSxS folder. Is there anywhere I can download this?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

The WinSxS directory is the component store used during Windows updates, but it contains a lot more besides such as libraries and DLLs. I'm wondering if someone noticed Disk Cleanup wasn't installed on your server, so they just deleted the WinSxS folder manually. This is a *REALLY* bad idea. Are you absolutely sure it's not there? It should be under *%systemroot%* If it's gone, you should either look to any backups you have of the server or do a reinstall; it's that important of an issue to address.


----------

